# Survivalist foods



## Anne (Oct 23, 2013)

Armadillo, anyone???  

http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zarmadillo.html


----------



## Katybug (Oct 23, 2013)

Anne said:


> Armadillo, anyone???
> 
> http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zarmadillo.html



*YUM!!!! *      (Being very silly, I can barely stomach even the thought of it.  I can't believe people eat those things!)  But I got a good laugh out of it and enjoyed reading the link.  Check out the other items (with recipes offered) listed to the left of the link....OMG!


----------



## Anne (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, I've been looking at those, too!!!  I'm sure if there was nothing else, I'd eat some of those, but hope I don't have to......

Here's more survival foods; yuck.....    http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/16/us/roadkill-gains-traction-as-a-home-menu-item.html?_r=1&


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 23, 2013)

Speaking of survivalist food. I'm reminded of a very funny and memorable cartoon from decades ago, in pre PC times.

It was of 2 aboriginal men sitting cross legged at the campfire.  An obviously very pissed off wife had just slammed a whole Wallaby down onto the fire sending up a spray of sparks and embers and was continuing to walk off.  The husband turns to his mate and says "Well, dinner's finally on, and cooked just the way I'd better like it!"

Older Aussies will remember cartoons of Erif Joliffe, Saltbush Bill and Witchety's Tribe.  He had the knack of making us see ourselves through the eyes of others.
This is the only example I could find from the Witchety ones, it may help picture the Wallaby for dinner one.





'*When we get a voice, a job, and are civilized --- will we have to look like that?*"


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 24, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> ... This is the only example I could find from the Witchety ones, it may help picture the Wallaby for dinner one.
> 
> '*When we get a voice, a job, and are civilized --- will we have to look like that?*"



You're right about the pre-PC times - nowadays they'd burn down the publishing house for sexism, racism and a few dozen other "isms" for that one.

It almost looks as if Jack Cole (_Playboy_ cartoonist) were born in the Outback ...


----------



## Katybug (Oct 24, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Speaking of survivalist food. I'm reminded of a very funny and memorable cartoon from decades ago, in pre PC times.
> 
> It was of 2 aboriginal men sitting cross legged at the campfire.  An obviously very pissed off wife had just slammed a whole Wallaby down onto the fire sending up a spray of sparks and embers and was continuing to walk off.  The husband turns to his mate and says "Well, dinner's finally on, and cooked just the way I'd better like it!"
> 
> ...



Cute story, but I pictured Wallaby for dinner and it wasn't a pretty picture.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 24, 2013)

No, not pretty the way they were cooked, whole.  It was quite cluey bearing in mind they didn't know what metal was before 2 centuries ago so rather than try and butcher with a sharp rock and waste good nutrition in the process,  it was better to let the fire singe the fur off and when the skin was all black and crispy it was easy to crack open and the inside was cooked to perfection.  Roos etc  would have been safe to eat that way, herbivores, and no diseases from the organs so not as bad as it sounds.  
The aborigines didn't survive here so long from being silly.  They raised families in places that would kill us in 3 days. They couldn't afford to be picky with their food.  They were the masters of 'survivalist food.'

It's those big fat white gooey Witchety grubs they loved that I'd draw the line at.  Yuuuuk.  But sometimes they roasted them so....  nup, still couldn't eat them.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 24, 2013)

When you're hungry, you'll eat anything including dirt.


----------



## Anne (Oct 24, 2013)

Was just reading that armadillos carry a form of leprosy that can be transferred to humans when handled, but if cooked well, is ok to eat.   Still don't know that I'd want to try it.  

But you're right, That Guy; I don't guess anyone of us has ever been really hungry...we'd eat most of these things mentioned if we were.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2013)

I see an armadillo every once in a while in the yard. .. they like to come around after dark.. ugh! ..dogs go crazy!    







They make chili in Texas with these critters, but then again, they make chili out of everything. ..lol


----------



## Anne (Oct 24, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I see an armadillo every once in a while in the yard. .. they like to come around after dark.. ugh! ..dogs go crazy!
> 
> They make chili in Texas with these critters, but then again, they make chili out of everything. ..lol



So true, Boo's Mom!!     I know some here have eaten 'possum & coon; hope I never have to...... Oh, and goat - I might try that someday, we'll see.  

I read of a lady in Texas who made baskets out of the armadillo shells; found an example on ebay:  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ARM...133841699?pt=US_Taxidermy&hash=item2584534d23


----------



## Katybug (Oct 24, 2013)

Total 'chick flick," but did anyone see Steel Magnolias?  I've seen it at least 30 times, and I lol and sob, one or the other all the way through it, every single time.  It's that kinda movie.  But I'm remembering Julia Roberts' wedding cake in the shape of an armadillo!  What a hoot that was!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Total 'chick flick," but did anyone see Steel Magnolias?  I've seen it at least 30 times, and I lol and sob, one or the other all the way through it, every single time.  It's that kinda movie.  But I'm remembering Julia Roberts' wedding cake in the shape of an armadillo!  What a hoot that was!!!




Great movie!  Saw it a couple times.

.. armadillo cake recipe   ..http://weddings.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Armadillo_Grooms_Cake


----------

